

Brain-zapping 'thinking cap' just might work - TuxPirate
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41534303/ns/technology_and_science-science/
I recognized the scientist shown in this article's main picture from BBC "The Boy With The Incredible Brain" which is fully available on google video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4913196365903075662
======
pedalpete
`In a study of 67 adults... electrical stimulation ... prompted three times as
many participants to come up with an insightful solution to a puzzle compared
with those who didn't receive a brain zap.`

Isn`t that far too small of a sample to be reporting on?

